# What we did in the UK (kitchen refit)



## SFX Group (Oct 29, 2010)

*from this*



*to this*



















*via stuff like this (all done myself)...*










:thumbup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! You did a beautiful job. Got any more pictures of while you were working on it?

Thanks for posting.

What is the box under the microwave in the first picture?


----------



## SFX Group (Oct 29, 2010)

gma2rjc said:


> Got any more pictures of while you were working on it?


Yes, will post them tonight.




gma2rjc said:


> What is the box under the microwave in the first picture?


This is a very good bit of hardware, it was a Bosch counter top dishwasher (SKT5001 or SKT5002 if i remember), they deleted the item in 2007.

it was never available in USA or Canada, its was a VERY nice unit, stainless steel inside, 2-3 place settings, got superhot, dried everything, salt (water softener) built in, even had flood detector that would shut it off.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks like it must have been quite a job to complete. It sure turned out nice though.

How thick is the exterior wall in the kitchen? I'm asking because I see the copper pipes are up against it with no insulation behind them. Is the wall thick enough that freezing temperatures outside won't freeze the water in the pipes?

You freed up a lot of counter top space by not having the dishwasher there.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Are those Ikea cabinets? And where did you find a dishwasher that fits under the sink?


----------



## SFX Group (Oct 29, 2010)

gma2rjc said:


> How thick is the exterior wall in the kitchen? I'm asking because I see the copper pipes are up against it with no insulation behind them. Is the wall thick enough that freezing temperatures outside won't freeze the water in the pipes?


In the UK ALL buildings are 4inch brick, 3inch air gap (which is insulated) then 6inch breeze block (light building block), its the block you can see, this never drops below about 15oC.

However in the UK it very rearly goes below freezing (except the past 2 years, we moved out the end of 2009). More pics to follow in about 10 mins.


----------



## SFX Group (Oct 29, 2010)

Jim F said:


> Are those Ikea cabinets? And where did you find a dishwasher that fits under the sink?


The are Home Base (which is almost an identical copy of Home Depot in the USA and Canada, however Ikea would be VERY simular, they where VERY cheap (base units about $40 each), doors and handles on top, same with draw units, however they are way more standard, theres only 1 depth for them and only about 3 widths (300, 600 and 1200mm) with some odd corner units (like 1100mm to allow for never straight corners).

The dish washer is a 400mm standard slimline unit in the UK, this one was the top of the line (Elite) Bosch unit, all applicances in the UK are cheap, this was about $200 new delivered, the same unit here in Canada is around $1300!!!

It was a standard under unit dishwasher, you will notice the draining board is there, however i did manufacture special tap fixing hardware to NOT hit the dishwasher under it.

The tap is also a Brita filter tap with LED for status (not sure there are pics of that though), the tap was $400 worth itself (hot, cold filtered with status LED for filter change).


----------



## SFX Group (Oct 29, 2010)

This all took about 4-5 months, first mistake, we where using the kitchen as reiftting it, BAD IDEA, will not do this ever again... only should have taken 4 weeks, however making sure a dish washer worked was a nightmare every night.

The tap, waste disposal and under counter oven where all bought from eBay (all new, however very cheap, was looking around about 6 months before starting the project for these items, i knew what i wanted).

As i can only put 10 images in, i wont be doing it here, use this link, however wont be live forever... 

 *...::: MORE PICS HERE :::...*​ http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/3747709/2/2%20Anders%20Corner/Kitchen%20Refit?h=28a8da

There not in any order at the moment, i might tidy them up at some point!.

I will be doing the kitchen in Canada as well (will probs post same sort of pics, before and after), however doing a whole house this time, and again will be VERY descriptive about what i want, been searching for parts for the last 6 months already).


----------



## Clayburn (Jan 18, 2011)

That looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------

